# Favorite thing your my dog does...



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

When I squat and call his name, he comes a trottin' over to me with his head low, tail in full swing, and sits down right ON my feet. He sticks his nose straight up towards my face to smell me while I give him a nice chest rub and ear scratch. And after a few seconds of scratching, he is fully leaning against me enjoying his body rub. It's his way of snuggling and saying "hi". Cutest thing ever.

What's your favorite thing your dog does?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I blow air into Henry's face and he gets low on the floor and all squiggly.


----------



## Dnice (Mar 8, 2011)

I could just picture you baby running. It sounds like the Havanese trot. When my Frankie runs toward me, he is in the same position. His head is down and his tail is up and wagging.

My favorite thing my Frankie does is when i walk in the front door he does a little dance and hop. Next we play footsie. I tap my hands and floor and he puts his paws on top of my hands.

Denise and Frankie B


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I love it when I am laying down on the couch and she lays right on top of me with her nose snuggled under my chin and gives me a lick and 'sigh'.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the way Yogi wants to see what is going on no matter how small the detail, he comes over and often gets on his back feet to see. My DH calls him his "nosey barker" aways in everyones business.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

hands down, my favorite thing Tillie does is her "checking-in with me" ... when I am resting in my recliner, she'll jump up and come right up to my face, lay down under my chin (sometimes ON my neck) and flip on her back for a CLOSE up belly rub! SO sweet! She stays just for a few seconds and then it is off to play or nap again!


----------



## LeighaMason (Dec 16, 2010)

The cutest thing Sugarbaby does is when we are working or watching TV and she is playing she will stop and come over and touch our leg or hand with her nose, then just look at our face when we turn to her and then she will go back to what she was doing. Its like "Hey, I am thinking of you!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My favorite "Kodi" thing is that he will come up and very gently place his front feet up on your legs. Then he buries his head, nose pointing down, into your legs and just stands there against you for as long as you're willing to love on him. It's his own special way of giving "hugs".


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

gosh I have so many its hard to narrow down and pick one  lol cute habits~

Kara


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I love, when I sit in the recliner to read the paper, how Augie jumps up into my lap, with his fanny in my lap and his arms and chin on the arm of the chair. He will stay there until I get up. It has just become his routine. The enthusiastic greetings when we come home are hard to beat as well. And when he hops down the hall after his toy when we play fetch. And......... :biggrin1: They are just TOO CUTE!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I love when I am sitting on the couch watching tv and Piper is in the "havanese position" along the back of the couch. She will slowly inch toward me until she is behind me and then rest her head on my shoulder. So sweet!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Linda...Whimsy hops down the hall when I throw her toy too! LOL


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

SOX, our first Havanese, who sleeps in our bed, sometimes thinks I'm sleeping too late. She puts her paws on my chest and pats my cheek. As soon as she is sure I'm awake, she jumps back and forth across my body until I get up.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Becky Chittenden said:


> SOX, our first Havanese, who sleeps in our bed, sometimes thinks I'm sleeping too late. She puts her paws on my chest and pats my cheek. As soon as she is sure I'm awake, she jumps back and forth across my body until I get up.


That's cute Becky. One of my favorites is when I get up for work at 6.30 , as soon as I crawl out , Molly will come from the bottom of the bed and lay in my spot with her head on my pillow.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Awww 

Two of my favorite things Stella does is when I hold her, she lays her head down on my shoulder and snuggles in. She'll lay like that for long periods of time 
The other thing is when I wake up in the morning, she comes over to my side of the bed and rolls her body on and against mine like she's trying to get my smell on her.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I love this thread! I love it when we come home and Max and Cooper are waiting for us at the door, tails wagging like crazy. Cooper spins in circles and Max does a long drawn-out howl/growl like he's talking to us. 

Both dogs have a way of asking for belly rubs and scratches. Max will gently lay one paw on you and look in your eyes. Cooper pats one paw. I watched him last night. Hubby was asleep, but Cooper was looking at him and patting one foot.

Cooper also gives whisker kisses, when it's time to get up. He'll jump in the bed and sniff at my eyes, tickling me with his whiskers. if my eyes stay closed, he lays down beside me. If they open, he pats the bed.

We are so silly in love with our havs!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My hav sleeps at the foot of our bed. But if I hit the snooze button in the morning, he'll come up and 'spoon' me, resting his head on my neck until I get up.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> I blow air into Henry's face and he gets low on the floor and all squiggly.


This is our favorite game too .


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I've taught Sophie to roll over. When I get out the treats and say "let's practice our rollovers" she gets so excited and starts rolling over and over and looks so happy!I just love her happy little spirit!


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

The pouncing/bunny hopping down the hallway is hilarious! Chester totally does that.

Another thing that cracks me up is when he's just so excited and pumped up that he literally runs laps around our coffee table at full speed. And my guy isn't the most athletic of runners, as I assume most havanese aren't, so his flopping around the coffee table just makes us laugh.

I think I read somewhere that 90% of all "cute" puppy behavior is "bad" behavior? haha I hope these fall in the 10% range...


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Petunia's favorite playmate is Roscoe my daughter's dog. When they visit I instruct her to phone when she is just a few blocks away. At that time I say to Petunia _"Roscoe is coming over!"_ She stops what ever she is doing and stares at teh front door, wagging her tail a mile a minute and making a whimpering almost crying sound in anticipation of her buddy. The expressions and sound Petunia makes is priceless.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

toto3d said:


> The pouncing/bunny hopping down the hallway is hilarious! Chester totally does that.
> 
> Another thing that cracks me up is when he's just so excited and pumped up that he literally runs laps around our coffee table at full speed. And my guy isn't the most athletic of runners, as I assume most havanese aren't, so his flopping around the coffee table just makes us laugh.
> 
> I think I read somewhere that 90% of all "cute" puppy behavior is "bad" behavior? haha I hope these fall in the 10% range...


Ha - they probably wouldn't get away with most of the stuff we allow them to do if they weren't so darned cute!!

Augie is actually quite coordinated - far more than his 'Mom'!  He loves to play keep away, either with an object (sock, toy, whatever) or just himself. I will give him the 'I'm going to get you look' and put my hands up in front of my face like claws, and he knows the game is on. He tears around and near me - he loves to see how close he can get to me without me being able to touch him - he is extremely fast. And if he thinks I may get him, he changes direction on a dime and zooms around a chair or couch and gets away. I honestly cannot catch him if he doesn't want to be caught when we play this game.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

What a great topic..I love it! and loved reading all the favorites....My favorite with Smokey is when he stands on his back legs and puts his front paws on my legs and trys to stretch as much as he can to reach me and would stand there all day as long as I was giving him an ear scratch or neck and belly rub.......my favorite with Sissy is how excited she gets in the morning when I get up ....she lays there all night and doesn't bother me but as soon as she knows I'm awake she's all over me jumping and licking.....


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

This thread is so cute and I can relate to so many of these traits, especially the hopping LOL

I think one of my favorites would have to be when I get home and Ninja gives me like an excited face where he looks like hes gonna burst. He then makes a sneezing sound and I see his teeth all out its soooo funny. And he jumps and walks all excited on the floor sometimes, due to his nails, it sounds like he is ''tap dancing'' lol!!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I like Luci's joyful leaps! When I let her out she often does run/leaps all across the back yard. We can learn a lot from our little dogs!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

> Augie is actually quite coordinated - far more than his 'Mom'! He loves to play keep away, either with an object (sock, toy, whatever) or just himself. I will give him the 'I'm going to get you look' and put my hands up in front of my face like claws, and he knows the game is on. He tears around and near me - he loves to see how close he can get to me without me being able to touch him - he is extremely fast. And if he thinks I may get him, he changes direction on a dime and zooms around a chair or couch and gets away. I honestly cannot catch him if he doesn't want to be caught when we play this game.
> __________________


Stella is also very fast and agile and she plays keep away from me whenever she can 

I'm loving this thread!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Yogi does the pillow thing, when DH gets up to get ready for work or whatever, Yogi gets in his spot with head on the pillow. I always tease DH that Yogi is just making for sure no one thinks the parking space is empty.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ha - they probably wouldn't get away with most of the stuff we allow them to do if they weren't so darned cute!!
> 
> Augie is actually quite coordinated - far more than his 'Mom'!  He loves to play keep away, either with an object (sock, toy, whatever) or just himself. I will give him the 'I'm going to get you look' and put my hands up in front of my face like claws, and he knows the game is on. He tears around and near me - he loves to see how close he can get to me without me being able to touch him - he is extremely fast. And if he thinks I may get him, he changes direction on a dime and zooms around a chair or couch and gets away. I honestly cannot catch him if he doesn't want to be caught when we play this game.


I can't believe it! Kodi does exactly the same thing! We just wiggle our fingers in the air and he goes ballistic... Running in circles and bouncing from couch to couch in the family room.

Oh, and he's very coordinated too. Maybe it's all their Rally (and Agility) training.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I can't believe it! Kodi does exactly the same thing! We just wiggle our fingers in the air and he goes ballistic... Running in circles and bouncing from couch to couch in the family room.
> 
> Oh, and he's very coordinated too. Maybe it's all their Rally (and Agility) training.


Not sure if it is the training or if it is that they are like people in that some are born coordinated and agile and some are born more klutzy.  That couch to couch thing is a bit scary. When Augie starts in with that, I try to bring it down as I am afraid he will blow a knee or something. When we play the I'm going to get you game, he usually just runs around the furniture on the floor. After a bath is when he goes totally bonkers, from couch to chair to ottoman. His hind legs are very strong. His breeder neglected to tell us that she bred his mom with a kangaroo! ound:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Our version of the "I'm gonna get you" game goes like this...The claw is Creepy Mouse, which 'crawls' across the floor, and I say "Creepy mouse is gonna get Gerty!" and as soon as creepy mouse starts to crawl, Yogi pounces on my crawling hand and starts biting it (Gently). And also, I'm sure you all have had a dad or uncle who were gonna "get your nose!" Well I do that nose grabbing action and say "Gert...Mom's gonna bee-beep your nose!" She freaks out pounces and jumps all about, keeping her eye on my hand! It really freaks her out when I bee-beep her nose without warning! HaHaHaHa...sooooo funny! Boo doesn't really get our game yet, cause if I try to do them to Boo....Yogi intrudes and does her freak out thing!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ollie started to do this about 6 months ago, when I came home from work, he'd jump in the air (at me) and wiggles his butt in mid air. 

I have trained him to do it on cue, but he's only succesful if he's amp'd.

so stinkin' cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> His hind legs are very strong. His breeder neglected to tell us that she bred his mom with a kangaroo! ound:


When I'm making Kodi's supper, he bounces up and down in plce beside the counter. What amazes me is that his head actually bounces HIGHER than the counter!!! I remember when I took him for his first vet check up as a tiny puppy, the vet commented on the amazing muscling in his hind legs.

I wanted an athlete. Now I've got to live with it.:biggrin1:


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Just curious...do they ever lose the pouncing bounce? Or is it just a puppy thing?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

toto3d said:


> Just curious...do they ever lose the pouncing bounce? Or is it just a puppy thing?


Kodi is almost 2 and still does it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

toto3d said:


> Just curious...*do they ever lose the pouncing bounce? *Or is it just a puppy thing?


Oh, I hope NOT!!:biggrin1:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

toto3d said:


> Just curious...do they ever lose the pouncing bounce? Or is it just a puppy thing?


Stella still does it! I don't think she will ever stop. Roscoe has never done it. It's funny how they are so different.

One of my favorite things Roscoe does is hop in my chair at the dining table when I'm done eating and go to put my dishes in the dishwasher. Or sometimes when I'm studying. He is so funny. He also paws at me when he wants something, I love it.

Stella always wants to be picked up and cuddled. I have always wanted a super cuddly dog and finally found her!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Stella always wants to be picked up and cuddled. I have always wanted a super cuddly dog and finally found her!


You lucky thing :biggrin1:.

Fedja's most favorite game is pulling the socks off my foots. He is my sweet canine sock/foot fetish lol. Sometimes I've to help him a little, he doesn't have very strong jaws . Once the socks are gone he loves to lick my bare feet's ound:. Oh well, if that makes him happy lol.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm such a sap... just looking at me with that face is my favorite thing (although watching him run makes me laugh)


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought of another favorite. We have one dog, Flash, who is too much dog to show. He's not too tall, just too much, doesn't look like a toy dog at all. Every evening, my husband puts the dogs in xpens to get their dinner. I'm fixing their dinner while he does this. He then gets out a treat for each dog. While he is doing that, they all stand on their hind legs waiting and watching. Flash starts "tap dancing" his rear feet look like he's dancing and his front feet are keeping time on the top of the pen. If I knew how, I'd film it and photoshop a top hat and cane for him, He already has on the Tuxedo (he black irish pied)


----------

